# Repairs and upgrades to a B & D Workmate



## carpenteire2009 (23 Oct 2012)

I've had my trusty Black and Decker Workmate for 14 years or so and it has proved itself an excellent addition to my workshop in all that time, especially in the days before I had a proper shop bench. After a recent house move I noticed that one of the rubber feet had disappeared and two of the spot welds on the bottom step had failed. This gave me inspiration for this project; it took a little time to complete but I am happy with the end result.

1. Replace missing rubber foot with an "adjustable foot"- as found on the original 70s Workmates (my dad has one of these, the one with cast alloy "H" frames). I just cut back the existing steel pressing, filed it to shape and welded on a steel nut, with a corresponding nut on the folding leg. Small tack welds on the step. Wire brush to remove slag and burnt paint, spot prime. So far so quick and easy!

2. The existing particle board jaws weren't in bad shape but they always irritated me as, like most users I'm sure, I would occasionally use the top as working platform to stand on,but never felt comfortable about it's strength. I had a nice piece of hardwood ply which did the job nicely. I doubled up on the mating jaw parts, using polyurethane glue to bond them. Finished the job with a coat of white spirit/ boiled linseed oil/ varnish mix, followed by wax.

3. After final assembly I gave all moving parts a spray with white lithium grease. This workmate should see me right for another 10 years anyway.


----------



## bugbear (23 Oct 2012)

Nice job - it's always nice to see something repaired instead of landfilled.

I've always found workmates incredibly useful (although not for handtool woodwork).

BugBear


----------



## Racers (23 Oct 2012)

Hi, 
Nice job!

I picked up a very early one (Cast aluminium X frame) from a car boot sale for £8 and gave my old one away.
It is in nearly new condition. The only trouble is that is more than twice as heavy as the newer one.
They are more sturdy then the new ones and you can fit a board in the jaws with out it hitting the X frame.

Pete


----------



## sheldon (8 Apr 2013)

This section of the forum seems to have been rather sleepy of late, but wondered if anyone had a semi collapsed original cast frame workmate that might be cannibalised, since I have a dual-height with one of the H-frames fractured near to the upper pivot and also one of the latches broken off short to hold it in the raised position. Alternatively, does anyone know of a workshop capable of welding the cast metal. A website claims that it is more readily possible than believed, but it is then a matter of knowing someone willing and capable of doing so.


----------



## andersonec (10 Apr 2013)

A little cottage industry springs to mind,,,,,, :idea: ,,,,,,refurbishing Workmates

Andy


----------

